# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم اتش تى سى سوفت ويير(HTC Software) طلبات : المرجوا المساعدة بطريقة تفليش htc hd2

## samihssain

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته    
المرجوا المساعدة بطريقة تفليش   htc hd2
مع العلم انني
مبتدئ في تفليش htc
بارك الله فيكم 
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم

----------


## salihmob

ما هي مشكلة الجهاز في الاساس

----------


## معتز عصام ساتي

شكرا جزيلا ورمضان كريم

----------

